# Good generator tent?



## jasonjax (Mar 15, 2020)

I've decided on the Winco HPS12000HE for my home power needs. It will sit in the garage (hopefully forever), but if a hurricane comes calling I will roll it out to my concrete slab between my central A/C compressor and pool heater where it will run the house during any extended power outages. This area is somewhat protected, but will not be roofed so lots of rain and some wind.

I'd like to find a sturdy weather resistant tent of some sort to protect the generator with while it is potentially running in pretty bad conditions. Any recommendations?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not aware of any alternatives to GenTent. heres the one that fits your model.









GenTent XL Kit


Convert your GenTent XL Running Cover into a full Storage Cover with the GenSkirt XL Outside Storage Kit. Shop online today.




www.gentent.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i had the gen tents at the link below for the 2 colors of them





Generator_tent


GENERATOR TENT PAGE, TENT YOUR GENERATOR FOR PROTECTION OF WIND , SNOW, RAIN



www.poustusa.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jason you should build a shelter for the gen set.
way more secure for bad storms...
dr
is in the middle of a build right now!!
any of the good dog house style sheds are ok...
just do it for high winds...
think 200 mph wind when building it...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

If the winds are 200 mph, and I designed a shelter for that, then it and the generator would still be there, with a cord going to where the house used to be


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol red
Dorthy, Dorthy, aunty em, aunty em
yea one of the things over looked is hurricane resistant homes..
and all the yard stuff...
that yard stuff makes for nice window killers!!
even with ply wood on!

a cement shed would be nice... fire resistant
and if you had tin that was screwed on with proper cement screws.
it would take a bit of wind..

make sure the house has the hurricane roof ties down there!!
we use them here in Iowa now!
we get tornadoes that like to lift roofs up here... and just wind as well over 50 mph... 

a quan set hut design works real good if you do a full foundation.
i think my next out building will be one of those, foam the heck out of it and concrete the out side of it for a bunker in a hill style shed but all above grade and just move the grade up and make my own mole hill in the landscape.

back to the gen shed in Florida
do cement blocks on a pad, rebar up from the pad to the inside of the cement blocks
and fill the blocks with cement, then for the roof do a poured rebar roof...
they last a long time!!
and then skin it with good heavy tin on the outside..
steel door.
and design in to it air intake and exhaust. as well as through floor feed for fuel and electrical with separate large dwv pipes.

the plastic sheds work ok for calmer weather... but for the ultra bad storms...
i would go with block as a building core material.


----------



## jasonjax (Mar 15, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't have much room to work with so a full shed is not an option for me. My retirement home will have some land!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ahhh
yea been there on the no room...
yea the gen tents are ok!
they fasten to the gens ok and will stand a bit of wind.
70 mph or so..
they work the best for the driving rain to help keep things a bit dryer...
the one thing to keep in mind is to make sure the gen is not located in a flood zone or low spot...
even if you need to build up an area with cement blocks to get it out of a dip...
or an area where the water runs fast during a down pour...

take your time when planning these things!!
have a good plan 
and do dry runs for practice!!
nice to have things all in order...
if you have others in the house,
make a laminated plan sheet with step by step directions for connection and interlock operation.
and keep all the cords hoses etc. for gen operation close to the generator for a fast setup!
and a good dust cover is nice for when it is in the garage to keep it clean!

a generator is one tool you hope you never need....
but you are always glad you have one when things go bad!!
I have had that chuckle here a few times!!
I still smile just thinking about it!!
plan plan plan... then plan some more!! lol!!
buy it once and never look back!!

and always pick up spare parts when you have a few extra bucks and store them in totes..
oil, spark plugs, pull rope, air filters etc...
they are a good investment!!
and if you run ng or lp systems spare hose and regulator is a good idea!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea car port is nice too!!
they have those car sheds now. for sun etc.
just be sure to bolt it down.


----------



## Coco (Dec 21, 2018)

iowagold said:


> jason you should build a shelter for the gen set.
> way more secure for bad storms...
> dr
> is in the middle of a build right now!!
> ...


I bought a manual transfer switch from 


jasonjax said:


> I've decided on the Winco HPS12000HE for my home power needs. It will sit in the garage (hopefully forever), but if a hurricane comes calling I will roll it out to my concrete slab between my central A/C compressor and pool heater where it will run the house during any extended power outages. This area is somewhat protected, but will not be roofed so lots of rain and some wind.
> 
> I'd like to find a sturdy weather resistant tent of some sort to protect the generator with while it is potentially running in pretty bad conditions. Any recommendations?


 I bought a manual transfer switch from them & they have tents.https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/power/extra-large-generator-tents.html


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Coco said:


> I bought a manual transfer switch from them & they have tents.https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/power/extra-large-generator-tents.html


a basic gen tent is fine for a summer shower or sun...
but for real high winds and massive down poor rain you need a gen shed or structure shelter..
jason is talking huricane weather... think tornado for the winds!!
and 5 inch rains in a few hours..
hard to shelter that gen with a tent.. the tent materials tend to tear in gale force winds...
but a good well built cement structure will survive..
these storms are getting worse...
lol
respect the storm.. and dig in... DEEEP!! lol!!
all fun aside
yea think trash from the neighbors place... all all kinds of other stuff blowing in..
the last thing you want to do is be out there messing with your generator during that..
there is also lightning too!!


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

Relax, now that you own a generator, you won’t need it!😜


----------



## jasonjax (Mar 15, 2020)

Gizmo said:


> Relax, now that you own a generator, you won’t need it!😜



Haha … so true. If I hadn't purchased a generator this year we'd have gotten 3 named storms right down the gullet. Since I bought one they will all miss us!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!!
yea i had 40 outages in the year before i bought the 4 eu 2000i gens for home...
then it was down to 4 that year...
and one was 3 days!!
glad to have had a plan!
over 1/2 an hour with out power i call an outage...
most are 4-6 hours or more.
the electric utility redid our grid and now were are separated from the trouble area with squirrels and large auto traffic.
so at least we have better now!!
i thought we were going to loose it the last 5 days of bad storms here this week...
but it was rock solid!!


----------

